# Honey is looking for a new home again!



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Honey is around 2yrs old spayed and is very lovable and playfull she is also a dainty little girl and has beautiful tabby markings. She is sadly back with us for the 3rd time through no fault of her own. Honey came with 4, 4 week old kittens in dec 2008 all are now settled in thier loving new homes. So we realy feel its Honey's turn to be loved.

She is not suitable for an elderly person or with young children but an older family would be fine. She realy does deserve a forever home. She will reward a new owner with lots of love and loyalty If you can give her that then please contact us at [email protected] thank you.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Honey is beautiful i hope she finds a loving home for keeps real soon  xxx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Honey is as i type on her way to her new home.
She has found the purrrfect slaves to pamper her
and love her. Congratulations to her new Mummy & Daddy. 
You have the sweetest little girl and i hope you have many
many happy years full of love together. Purrrs & Hugz.

From all at The-Kats-Whiskers


----------



## LisaLisa (Jun 26, 2009)

oh i do love a happy ending


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

That is excellent news really pleased xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brill news!xx


----------

